# carnaval



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It's carnaval this weekend and more than any where in Gran Canaria. This is the Carnaval Queen in her costume.





Look out for the drag queen contest which usually quite a show. Saturday at 19:30 I think.
I don't feel much like celebrating carnaval - It's snowing here!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Carnaval on Tenerife too. You may be surprised to hear that the many of the locals of these two Islands, travel here to the peace and tranquility of El Hierro to get away from the Carnavales. We don't mind gives our local economy a needed boost,

Hepa


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Carnaval here ... ive been told i have to go in fancy falming dress 

I THINK NOT!

I will go in my jeans and T shirt and a bloody warm jacket! Humbug!

Oh my god, jsut seen your video Pesky.. I hope the spanish folk dont think I am going in drag!... MARY.... can I borrow a frock?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> carnaval here ... Ive been told i have to go in fancy falming dress
> 
> I think not!
> 
> ...


Yes go in drag, but keep your mask on, 

H


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Carnaval is big in Cadiz too, especially the _chirigotas_ with their satirical songs. I think the finals are on Canal Sur tomorrow? Here's my favourite from a couple of years ago:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes it's Carnaval here in Águilas , although the preliminarys started last weekend ,the main adult one starts tonight. 
Águilas, Carnaval 2011, programme and explanation | What's On | Simply Networking


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes it's Carnaval here in Águilas , although the preliminarys started last weekend ,the main adult one starts tonight.
> Águilas, Carnaval 2011, programme and explanation | What's On | Simply Networking


Wow! Looks like Mardi Gras in New Orleans!


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Carnaval here ... ive been told i have to go in fancy falming dress
> 
> I THINK NOT!
> 
> ...


Steve where is there carnival on CB?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

uffington15 said:


> Steve where is there carnival on CB?


Alicante aparently! I dont know, I am being dragged there but i am told its Alicante!!!


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Alicante aparently! I dont know, I am being dragged there but i am told its Alicante!!!



That's a long way to be dragged best co-operate and have a good time


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

uffington15 said:


> That's a long way to be dragged best co-operate and have a good time


I will co-operate.... it keeps the peace... but no costumes hjajaja


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helau! 

Carneval here in Germany as well! Just passed through Cologne this lunchtime and everyone was dressed up ready for the weekend.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's carnaval this weekend and more than any where in Gran Canaria. This is the Carnaval Queen in her costume.
> YouTube - Laura Ojeda Desfile Reina del Carnaval de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria 2011
> 
> Look out for the drag queen contest which usually quite a show. Saturday at 19:30 I think.
> I don't feel much like celebrating carnaval - It's snowing here!


Now that's what I call making an entrance! 

Last week my son's school celebrated the carnival too, slightly more amateur yet still quite competitive! This year's theme for his class was quite topical (unintentionally I am sure) - Egypt! - nice to have a spirit of solidarity though.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Yes go in drag, but keep your mask on,
> 
> H


Steve, this is a good example of drag Canaries style. Do you think you're up to it????!!!




I don't know why, but 2 ft platforms and ending up all but naked is what's required...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Did any of you dress up for carnival? 
If so, photo please!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Steve, this is a good example of drag Canaries style. Do you think you're up to it????!!!
> YouTube - Drag Acrux. Gala Drag Queen 2010 Las Palmas de Gran Canaria
> I don't know why, but 2 ft platforms and ending up all but naked is what's required...


Oh yes I can do that! Not a problem Actually I dont know what he looke like... i wouldnt call it drag... more like a bloke in a wierd silver stringy thing.. i mean where are the boobs? can i say books on here?¿?¿?

Actually my OH had a bit of a family crisis last night so I got out of going all together! Horah! :clap2: Next year I will don my best frock though just for you Pesky!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Oh yes I can do that! Not a problem Actually I dont know what he looke like... i wouldnt call it drag... more like a bloke in a wierd silver stringy thing.. i mean where are the boobs? can i say books on here?¿?¿?
> 
> Actually my OH had a bit of a family crisis last night so I got out of going all together! Horah! :clap2: Next year I will don my best frock though just for you Pesky!


Look forward to the photo!!


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes it's Carnaval here in Águilas , although the preliminarys started last weekend ,the main adult one starts tonight.
> Águilas, Carnaval 2011, programme and explanation | What's On | Simply Networking


Brilliant night. Never seen such colour and costumes.


----------

